# MMPC On Hold



## Joe Kavel (Apr 4, 2014)

I hear that MMPC is on hold due to insufficient funding.  Just wondering if anything else heard that same thing and what may happen in the future.  I hear they're postponing a couple classes, and also that it maybe closed down till Oct.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 4, 2014)

Joe Kavel said:


> I hear that MMPC is on hold due to insufficient funding.  Just wondering if anything else heard that same thing and what may happen in the future.  I hear they're postponing a couple classes, and also that it maybe closed down till Oct.



It's not funding per se but the contract needs to be reviewed and bid out again.


----------



## Joe Kavel (Apr 4, 2014)

By any chance do you know when the course will be up and running again?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 6, 2014)

Ha!  No one knows.  It's up in the air right now.


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the acronym. What's MMPC?


----------



## ritterk (Apr 6, 2014)

Multi-mission parachute course


----------



## Teufel (Apr 6, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> I'm not familiar with the acronym. What's MMPC?



Multi Mission Parachute Course.  It's the Marine Corps freefall course.  It is the only freefall course the Marine Corps will recognize right now because they stopped transitioning guys from the Army course to the Marine parachute system a while back.  From what I understand we are the only guys who jump a pilot chute system and not a ripcord grip.  The Multi Mission Parachute System (MMPS) is essentially a tandem rig that the Marine Corps modified and made our baseline system.  That way when guys start jumping tandem with equipment and personnel they don't have to relearn a rig.  It also has four configurations.  You can jump it hand deployed pilot chute, self set drogue (the drogue chute slows down your freefall and helps you stablize and is designed to be used while laden with combat equipment), static line drogue and double bag static line.  The month long course teaches you how to fly your body during freefall, teaches you how to jump (and pack) all four configurations eventually building up to night jumps with combat equipment and O2.


----------



## Joe Kavel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok thanks, they have my nom for May 25th, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 7, 2014)

Joe Kavel said:


> Ok thanks, they have my nom for May 25th, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


They could get the course up and running by then.  June is safer.


----------



## ritterk (Apr 8, 2014)

I heard a rumor that the May class may be going.


----------



## Joe Kavel (May 20, 2014)

I'm leaving Sunday, sooo it looks like it's a go


----------

